# Pontiac Grand Am - Simple and Clean



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

*Pontiac Grand Am - Simple and Clean (SQ)*

*Lets Go!!!*

Well it's time to get started. After a lot of research and reading, I am heading down the road of a simple, unique install in my car. I dont want to give up a lot of room. I am 6'4" so every inch counts. Feel free to share your thoughts. I am not the master of all, so constructive criticism and conversation is ok. Outside of that, I won't respond.

One of the keys to success with this install is to keep it simple, clean and for me to not try to do it all. There are some things that will get sourced out. Just because my time is my time and for me, there is a lot going on. There are some items up in the air. Right now I am doing what I can to make the most. Right now I have the headunit, processor, wide-banders, mid-bass, subwoofer and sound deadening. Everything else is to be purchased. I have attached a jpeg of the system layout.

*Goal of the system*

My goal is to have a amazing sounding system, built on simplicity. I could have amps and speakers all over the place. In the world of car audio, more does not mean better. So for me, I want to see if I can do it all with a single amp/processor.

*Equipment - Audio*

Headunit: Kenwood X988
Processor_Amp: Helix PSix
Wide-bander: Hybrid Audio L3se
Mid-bass: Stereo Integrity TM-65D4
Subwoofer: Clarus C8D2

*Equipment - Video*

Camera: Go Pro
Screen: Unknown
Hard Drive: Seagate 1TB

*Location of equipment*

Headunit: Kenwood X988 - Factory Location
Processor_Amp: To be located on the rear deck. A cooling system of some type will be used to keep this processor / amp in control.
Widebander: To be located in the sail panel.
Mid-bass: To be located in the doors stock location.
Subwoofer: To be located possibly in the front of the car. This might be the time to build a unique small enclosure. IF anything gives me an issue in this build. This will be it. I would like for it to be under the dash. The years of hot sun has taking a tole on the dash. So I will be replacing the dash. This will be a great time to pull everything and see what I can get to fit. This might be a great time to use a small concrete form to get something up there. Not sure. I really don't want a large subwoofer(s) in the rear. Mo- Money, Mo-Money Mo-Money.
Camera: Dash Mounted - detachable
Screen: Passenger side Visor
Hard Drive: Unknown. The goal is to be able to remove it when I need to, without unscrewing one thing.

*Electrical Upgrades*

RCA_Wiring_Cables: T-Spec
Upgrade the Big Three: TSpec
Capacitor: TSpec
Wiring From Battery to Processor_Amp: TSpec

Goal is to have the electrical system above par. I want to be able to add an amp and speakers for any reason. The electrical system will already be in tack.

*Acoustic Upgrades*

Stinger RoadKill is being placed on the floor sheet metal and all doors. The noise floor of the car is un-real. 

*Tuning*

Sure in the beginning it will and might be fun to push and play with the knobs of this system. For me, i will go straight to a source like no other. I will reach out to Scott Buwalda to pay for some, for some lessons in turning. I will also pay for him to go do a head to toe, tuning and tweaking of the system.

I have realized some things about Car Audio. People can buy and install. 90% of the time they don't understand the essence of turning. I have read how some of the nicest looking installs sound like trash. Well for me, I want to not waste my money and render the services of one of the best!

*Security*

Security Alarm with Automatic start for those cold winter months, hahahah. No chirping allowed.

*Other*

The drivers side door panel is a bust. I have an extra one and it will be replaced.
Three out of 4 windows will not come down. So all the internals need to be replaced.
The front dash has been hit by the sun. I just found a dash replacement. Pretty costly if I say so. 
I might have to get the door panels modified on the inside. I might open up the grills to get full output from the drivers.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

looks to be a solid build. I use to have a cavalier which is "similar" and always enjoyed working on it


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Pontiac Grand Am - Simple and Clean (SQ)*



Huckleberry Sound said:


> *Lets Go!!!*
> 
> Well it's time to get started. After a lot of research and reading, I am heading down the road of a simple, unique install in my car. I dont want to give up a lot of room. I am 6'4" so every inch counts. Feel free to share your thoughts. I am not the master of all, so constructive criticism and conversation is ok. Outside of that, I won't respond.
> 
> ...


What year Grand am? My Nephew has one and so I will text this link to him to follow.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Pontiac Grand Am - Simple and Clean (SQ)*



ndm said:


> What year Grand am? My Nephew has one and so I will text this link to him to follow.


2002 - 4 Door


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

Can't wait to see how your system turns out.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

my sister had an 01 gt sedan. I still think they are sharp little cars


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Pontiac Grand Am - Simple and Clean (SQ)*



Huckleberry Sound said:


> 2002 - 4 Door


His is a 2001 gt in silver.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

So right now I am going to put together a schematic diagram of the whole system; electrical and audio.

This is going to let me know exactly what is needed. I have all the equipment except the SI TM-65, they should be in soon as they are being produced. Outside of that I am in a great place on equipment.

This weekend I will pull out the tape measure and start to take some critical measurements. I want the subwoofer to go under the dash. So right now I need to find out how I can make it happen. Last option for it is at the base of the feet of the passenger. I don't have guest like that in my car, so I will be just find with it. But for me, I want the sub front and center. The subwoofer enclosure is going to take some unique work, but I believe I will be able to pull it off. IF anything takes any real time, it will be this.

Lets GO!!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Those cars aren't too bad to get 6.5's in...the round grille is nice, why GM put a 4x6 behind it is beyond me. 

Before you go too far on replacing window regulators/motors etc...check to make sure it's not the switch (common), or broken wires in the door boot (especially check the driver's door boot). 

You might Google "Pontiac Grand Am TSB" and see if there is/was one regarding this. There probably is. These cars had more TSB's issued than any other car I've EVER seen. Something like 140-180!

Good luck! Looking forward to this.

Jay


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

The motor goes on those window mechanisms. It's an easy fix though, like 4 or 6 bolts and a plug. They made them easy to change...who knows why. 

I had a 99 se2 that I converted to a GT and put corvette brakes on the front. I was actually the first to do it, and made a how-to in which several people have followed.

I did a pretty crazy system in it too. Feel free to ask me any questions you might have. I sold mine years ago, but I understand that it's still being driven daily and e system is still as I left it.

As for the dash, where is it warped or damaged? When you install a head unit in those cars, it won't go back all the way without modifying a rear bracket. Lots of people do that and end up with a warped dash in the center by the defroster vent.

Yes e factory speakers were 4x6, but the grills are closer to 5.25". I always put in 5.25" speakers, mounted through the front after removing the factory grill. It worked well after reinforcing the door panel around the speaker opening. I never had to worry about depth and servicing the speakers was really easy. I always had the tweeters in the factory sail panel locations. It sounded pretty good there and I didn't see a need to reinvent the wheel.

The trunk has lots of space if you are wiling to remove the spare and it's bracket. Throughout my different systems, I used it for a fiberglass bow for 2 10w6v2s, the bottom half of a wooden box for the same subs, plus a mount for a 30 band eq, and I had amps mounted in there at one point. There's a good amount of space if you use it wisely.

The alternator is a bit weak, but I had a custom one made, and it was fairly cheap. I think get case is a pretty standard issue GM one, so it's easy to get a shop to make one.

Btw your plan seems pretty solid.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

*Equipment - WHY?* These is why I picked my starting lineup.

_Headunit: Kenwood X988_
I was looking for a head unit that provided 6 channels out via RCA. I wanted a few bluetooth feathers and honestly. That was eat. Kenwood offers this nice headunit at a very nice price. I was not looking for this to be an all in one super head unit. I just needed it to be a clean head unit and that is it. Nice remote control. Nothing more and nothing less. I have considered running the rear fill speakers off the head unit. Just for those days of background noise and music. We will see. I will have to check the setting on the unit. When I had my first car with a system. I used the factory head unit. I used the left and right fader to go between my competition system and the factory speakers. So simple and I love it. Next mixed the two, but the before and after of showing off the system. It was amazing. Those were some great laughs.

_Processor_Amp: Helix PSix_
This is amazing. A unit that is all in one! I have 6 channels in and 8 channels in processing (6 Amplifier + 2 RCA), Helix DSP. 6 channels worth of amplification, Class D. Now to achieve the power out of this unit, you have to use experience of the speakers. This unit is not bridgable in any form or matter. So to pull out the power for Channel C and D. I will use a Dual 4 Ohm speaker. To get the power out of the Channel E and F for the subwoofer. I will take and wire Channel E to one side of the subwoofer and Channel F to the other side. Since the amplifier will go to 2 ohm. You need a 2 ohm driver to get it. So I have a dual 2 ohm subwoofer. Now I have 225 watts of clean power to each side of the subwoofer. Though some direction via Helix. They shared with me that this is the reason why there subwoofers are not being offered in a dual 2 ohm version. So that you can go and get the power!!! 

150 @ 4 Ohms = Channels A - F
225 @ 2 Ohms = Channels C - F

Channel A - Front Left L3SE
Channel B - Front Right L3SE

Channel C - Front Left SI TM-65
Channel D - Front Right SI TM-65 

Channel E - Subwoofer Clarus C8D2 - Input 1
Channel F - Subwoofer Clarus C8D2 - Input 2

_Wide-bander: Hybrid audio L3se_
The best wideband small format driver. I have personally heard it on more than one occasion and in a few different formats and layouts. All very pleasing to my ear. I am going without a tweeter due ins and out of the processor. Right now I will make them all count. I did not want to add any more amplification other than what I have. 

I love the wideband format for the following reason. Being able to get a lot of my sound stage from those two drivers. Due to some testing. I will be able to move the sound stage to almost anywhere and keep them located in the exact same spot. Right now I am looking for a nice front stage. I want it to be a deep and wide as I can get it. I want to do all I can to keep from having reflections. This will take some time and research. I will have the pods built. I can have them built quicker and easier than me trying to figure it all out. Remember I do some things, not all things. 

_Mid-bass: Stereo Integrity TM-65D4_
A couple of reasons. This driver is a dual four ohms speaker. For me it means this. This processor and amplifier allows me to get a 2 ohm load and stay in stereo. But you have to get it without brigeing the amplifier. So in order to get a 2 ohm load, you wire a dual 4 ohms and 2 ohm is achieved on that channel only. There are not a lot of speakers in a dual 4 ohm situation. I wish there was. This allows me to get 225 watts to the mid bass drivers. IF I went with only a single 4 ohm, I would only get 150 out of the amplifier at 4 ohms. So right now I have read a couple reviews on this speaker, and so far so good.

Right now I plan on locating these in the doors. In the future I might go to the kickpanel. Right now its about leg room for me. I am 6'4 and 260, so the space is needed. I would then have to get in the kickpanel area and see if the room is there. To get in and go deep. I would not want to give up and floor place, so I would need to get the driver deep in the kickpanel. We will see.

_Subwoofer: Clarus C8D2_
I was looking for a small subwoofer that could be located in the front of the car. Right now I would like to have it front and center. So I had to go small. I need a subwoofer that could play it proper notes with being clean and accurate. So this subwoofer is dual 2 ohm. I will take and wire it each side of the subwoofer to a different channel. This will give me 2 ohms worth of power coming from channel E and 2 ohms worth of power coming from channel F. I have spoken to the maker of the processors and they ensured me this will work. They shared a few settings that needed to be taking care of. I emailed them about this and shared all the details I could. I asked them about linking channels and locking them into each other. This will keep all the information to the subwoofer clean and full of mono power.

I want this to be located underneath the dash and central to the car. So research time is on.


----------



## brownbob06 (Oct 21, 2007)

Sub'd. I have an '03 4 door and the 6.5s are in the stock location with the stock bracket hacked to hell. Excited to see how you decide to mount them!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

brownbob06 said:


> Sub'd. I have an '03 4 door and the 6.5s are in the stock location with the stock bracket hacked to hell. Excited to see how you decide to mount them!


As of right now I am praying that I don't have to do to much hacking to the internal door bracing. I am going with a then mount speaker and I hope it helps me stay clear. IF not, well, it will be time to pull out the dremel tool.

I want the install into the doors to be very painless. Right now I have had the thought of having some door panels produced. The benefit would be to allow me to move the speaker forward a few inches, up a few inches and angle them just a little more. The door panel is already angled, but I am for sure the metal surface is not.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Huck, the car we did in 2001 for SBN was a 2001 GT just like yours. It is about time you do an install. LOL


----------



## djnsmith7 (May 13, 2015)

Huck PM sent regarding the P SIX.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

djnsmith7 said:


> Huck PM sent regarding the P SIX.


Clean out your mailbox.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Any updates on which way you are going with your build that you are willing to share ?


----------



## djnsmith7 (May 13, 2015)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Clean out your mailbox.


What's funny is, I only had 2 messages. It's clean.


----------



## Hugg727 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sub'd..This will be fun to watch!!


----------



## bobc04 (Mar 31, 2009)

really looking forward to this build.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

*Good Morning...*

Things are coming along well. Right now I just ordered all my electrical; RCAs, power and connectors. So I am just awaiting all that to come in. I have a local friend going to do the sound deadening, so I will get that done in the next month. Right now I am planning out the install of the items and when I will do them. So I am looking at moving forward. Right now there are some very nice reviews on the PSix. I have great expectations about it. I just ordered my match set of L3SE, so I will have them in next week. I need to get some pods built, so I need to work out some details on them. I am not in the building bod business either. 

I am still considering adding a subwoofer in the future, so I am planning out the electical now so that I dont have to double back later. Right now I am considering add the Helix SPLX1000 Amplifier - Pretty! I was going to add the JBL Gti's, but I missed out on my set of them. Its ok. I have been a fan of those for a supppper long time, and I wanted them for the love. I have some subs though!!!

So I am on my way. I look forward to sending some updated pics and info soon. 

*Have a Great Weekend.*


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Goodluck Ralph. Waiting for build pictures. Sub'd


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Youngman, I spoke to Josiah B yesterday. You two birds about to start popping panels real soon?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Well like all good things, they must come to an end.

On Monday evening, my car blew a rod big time. So as of right now no install. Unless a engine is put in at a great price. I mean GREAT!

The crazy thing about this project, as I was buying all the equipment; Kenwood X988, Helix PSix, L3SE, Clarus C6 and Clarus C8 subwoofer plus the electrical and rca items. Something told me, that I was not going to put all this in this car. That this car might not be around. Well the last of all those items were purchased on Monday, the day of the accident.

I was driving along the highway doing about 80mph. Something said look at the dash. I took notice that the engine temperature was ok. Something else said slow down. So I did. WAME!!! White Smoke, and rubber flying.

Now the first picture attached is the oil pan. The second picture are the items found in the oil pan. It took the mechanical well over an hour to pull the pan off the car because it has never been removed. The only thing in that stack that does not look right is the steel wool looking pad, that is cooper. What is that?

Right now just waiting to see if I can get a very reasonable engine replacement. If it goes beyond my max, then the car is out of commision.

I am ok with this. I am man of faith and with God I really trust the process. Right now I have transportation with the wife car. So for right now it will do. I want to place this equipment in her car, but for right now. I will just ride. 

IF you are interested in any parts of the equipment list, please let me know. I am not looking to sell, but if your offer is correct. Hey, you might come up on some equipment.

Who knows whats next!!!

Ralph Aldridge


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Hell bring that thing down to my house, we'll figure it out. Unhook, unbolt, pull out, reverse, right? Haha.


----------



## Hugg727 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ralph,

So sorry to see this happen to you.
You're a smart, good person.....this too will pass.

Best,

RH


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Dang it Ralph.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about this sir


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you for all the love and support. Right now checking with the insurance company to see if they can offer anything for this. 

Right now I have one solid price to get it fixed . Not sure just yet, but like i said before. I am going to sit back and watch God and not get in his way. 

So I am watching him do his thing!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I can get you in touch with my uncle's mechanic - Auto King in Rex, GA. Unassuming place you'd think just does oil changes. Can say my uncle recommended you to him.

Hate to say it but highly doubt your insurance covers a mechanical failure. Don't get your hopes up. But if so, what insurance company do you have!?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

As of right now it looks like I will get a chance to get the car fixed. The insurance company called the car a total lose. They estimated the repairs to be quite expensive. There repair cost did run in line with my general car maintenance shop. 

So I have two ways to go. They will give me a check and take the car. Or I can take the salvate check of the car. 

The first option leaves me without a car. Right now a far is needed, but I do not want a car note. So for me right now that is out of the place. The wife and I are working to get out of debt. 

The second option, i would take the check and get the engine fixed. I was referred to a place by a co-work that works on his family's cars. Turns out he is going to charge me half of what my mechanic would charge me for a used engine replacement and give me a six month warranty on it. Also at that time he is going to do some other work on my car. Speaking to him about the rates and etc. I can get a lot of the small items fixed all at once. I am even considering getting the car painted, from someone else. We will see about the car paint, but we are off to the race. The car is a 2002 and the clear coat is peeling and there is some paint issues. Might just go with Macco. After all this, I will roll the car for a few more years and give it away. 

Right now I have to make sure the process for dealing with a salvage title will work for me. So I have to make sure that if I do all this work, that I don't have any problems regaining the title. From my understanding, I should not, but I need to hear a voice at the DMV tell me that.

Overall I am looking at all this taking at least one month. So I need to pray about it all and make sure that this is the way to go.

Third option is to pay out of pocket and fix myself and I never have to worry about a salvage title, DMV or etc. Right now, I don't want to place my personally money into this car. Thats what insurance is for.

Last option. They will give me a check minus my deductible and take the car with them. Sure I can walk away with some cash, but my house goes to a one car home. 

Just an update. Time to rock and roll.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I have to take the salvage title route of fixing this car. Right now I do not want a car note. Fixing this car is cheaper than any car note over time. Right now the biggest hang up. The car title is in the name of me and my X girlfriend of almost 10 years ago. Right now I am having no luck getting in touch with her. So the insurance company won't cut a check to get the car fixed unless the car title is in my name. I could not even go dump the car without her knowing since she is on the title. Lets just say. If you are un-married. Don't place a car title in anyone else's name. I dont care if its your parent. Get the car or whatever it is on your own. So later down the line when you desire to do something different. You dont have to jump any hopes or go looking for anyone. Message!

So right now I will have to just see how God moves. He will have to prick her hear so that she returns my multiple emails that I have sent her.

Time we will. I would like to get this all rocking and rolling!!!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry to read about these misfortunes. As I've said before, I had one of these cars for many years and I learned about the mechanics of the car over that time. The motors are dirt cheap because they were used in many cars, and several other cars used similar motors that would work as direct swaps. Not sure your budget but I'm sure it can be done at a very affordable rate.

I never knew about the insurance option. Good info to have.

Good luck on the repair and getting back on track with the system install.

I think there's still info on my grand am on cardomain, username is goodguydave.


----------



## Jimmy the Heater (Jun 18, 2015)

You must have some incredible insurance. I used to work for a large car insurance company and have never heard of our or any other company covering a mechanical breakdown such as this.

(Geico does have Mechanical Breakdown coverage but you have to buy the car with less than 15k on it, continuously have the coverage, and it automatically stops at 7 years old or 100,000 miles whichever comes first)

Anyway, hope you get back on the road soon and get that system in.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

vwdave said:


> Sorry to read about these misfortunes. As I've said before, I had one of these cars for many years and I learned about the mechanics of the car over that time. The motors are dirt cheap because they were used in many cars, and several other cars used similar motors that would work as direct swaps. Not sure your budget but I'm sure it can be done at a very affordable rate.
> 
> I never knew about the insurance option. Good info to have.
> 
> ...



Thanks. The insurance company is stepping in because it was an out of my control. The adjustor said something came up and bore the whole into the underside of the oil pan of the car which caused the damage. I was told just to ask my insurance company and they were on it.

I have done my very best to keep up on the keep of this car. I have used Synthetic oils and Premium gas in it since I have had it. I have only had minor repairs over the years. Most of them never had anything to do with the engine nor transmission.

Right now to get it fixed the adjustor said it would cost about $3400.00 and the car is not worth that. So they are calling the car a total lose based off that. So they said they will cut me a check based off that and either take the car, or I keep the car and the check and get it fixed my own way. Getting it fixed own is something that I can do by a totally different mechanic. He is in to fixing cars for the love. Not the money. So right now with the title being up in the air due to not being able to contact the x girlfriend. I am at the stand still.

I was able to get a used engine with low miles for about $800.00 with a 6 month warranty on it. So that is the route I will take in getting it fixed. I need to wait and allow the insurance to cut the checks. The labor is a cost as well. I dont want to use my own money, because there is a 10% chance that the STATE might not above the car for a salvage title. Then the car is just worth nothing at that point. So this is not going to get fixed on my dime.


----------



## Jimmy the Heater (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok, that makes much more sense than just a regular mechanical failure. If something in the road damaged the car it would certainly be covered under collision


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

That's crazy! Hrmmm. I really hope it all works out for you...my only other thoughts would be to check out doing a vinyl on the car vs painting it. It's much easier to maintain and I've been looking into it myself for long term ownership. I spoke with United Solar in Richmond, VA and they said they've had owners going longer than 10 years with vinyl and still looks incredible.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I800C0LLECT said:


> That's crazy! Hrmmm. I really hope it all works out for you...my only other thoughts would be to check out doing a vinyl on the car vs painting it. It's much easier to maintain and I've been looking into it myself for long term ownership. I spoke with United Solar in Richmond, VA and they said they've had owners going longer than 10 years with vinyl and still looks incredible.



What is the estimated cost to have it done?


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Honestly, I'm not sure. From what I've heard it's VERY labor intensive but a lot of younger kids with energy do it themselves and just buy the material for a couple hundred bucks I believe?

So I guess you could wrap your own car 

How to Vinyl-Wrap a Car

https://youtu.be/2jfgb9uv0P8


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure. From what I've heard it's VERY labor intensive but a lot of younger kids with energy do it themselves and just buy the material for a couple hundred bucks I believe?
> 
> So I guess you could wrap your own car
> 
> ...


O my goodness. That is something that I would allow someone else to do for sure. There is a place up the street from me that does this. I see them all the time. I would just repaint my car back to the original color.

If I wanted a "Z" for zoom on the side of the car and a funky color. This is the way to go!!!!

I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

It's certainly overwhelming to think about. There's a lot of basic colors you can choose but the money is in the labor to be honest. I'd probably pay somebody else to do it too. If I had another willing person to help I'd definitely try to tackle it myself before going elsewhere though.

I like the blue on this car


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Really sad to hear about it Ralph. Hope all gets sorted out in due time.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Still on Hold!!!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking forward to the conclusion


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Update!!! I called a lawyer yesterday to see what else could I do to resolve this situation. He stated. Nothing. Since the car title is a legal binding agreement. My hands are tied. I can't do anything until she returns the title and the bill of sale. IF I wanted to take her to court to speed up the process, he said I would have to sue her. He said the cost that it would take to get representation and etc. Would be about $2500. For that it not worth it. Since the car is only worth $2600. So at the end of the day. The car is still, just sitting!!!

So right now it is just about the measurement of my faith that this will come to past!

With all this sitting idle on this install. It causes me to think about some stuff. I change I did make for sure was I told the T65 speakers. I purchased a matched set of Clarus C6. They will go into the doors. I went with the C6 over the T65 for it proving itself to be a solid midbass woofer. It is winning!

Right now I have the L3SE. Those will be sweet, but my mind won't leave them alone. I am considering a change, but we will see.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I have faith this will all work out, and be a most excellent build for you sir!!!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Where are you located? Are you a member on grandamgt.com or gaownersclub.com? There are lots of people on there that would be willing to help with deals on parts and install. You could probably upgrade the motor for less than what you were quoted to replace it with a used one. Just poke around. I'd really like to see this work out for you.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Pontiac Grand Am - Simple and Clean (SQ)*

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. I will check out the info for sure. I will definitely keep you posted. Im definitely considering upgrading the motor. Just need to see how the numbers work out.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

NO UPDATE!!!

Still waiting on the title to be returned. All this sitting around has my mind running all over the place. Mentally I have changed it up a few times . Right now I am going to try and stay as close as possible to what I initially posted. 

Upgrades I'm Considering.

Kenwood X998 to Sony RSX-GS9. 
The Sony unit has not been released yet, so right now just waiting.

I appreciate all the support.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Well family, looks like I will have to bring this to a close! The car title has been cleaned up. The X finally sent the car title and as of right now. I am awaiting the state to send me a clean title with my name only. 

From there, I will be giving the car over to the insurance company, taking the check to move on. As of right now, this has become the breaking point from my past, to my present. So now I am searching for a used car just to keep me mobile. 

As far as the equipment. I have no clue what I will do right now if you know someone that needs something from this build they can get it. Send me a PM. Later on I may post in the forms. Trying to clean off the chels a little bit.

Thanks for all the love and support!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow! Sorry to hear about the build coming to a close, but at least the stress of the title is off of you now. We all are wishing good luck in the next chapter


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Ralph, find a G35 or a Nissan Altima. Great sound q cars.


----------



## Hugg727 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ralph,

Very happy to hear that you got this worked out.

Been praying for you


----------

